# Advice for my photography/art project



## muskokagirl (Nov 4, 2010)

I have this really unique photo/art assignment that I have to do within 2 months...it is a huge project and it is worth a lot of my mark.

What I have to do is take a picture of a thing/person that means a lot to me and project/trace/paint it on to something other than a canvas. After a week of finally figuring out which would be good for my 'canvas' I finally chose blinds. Here is an example of what I want to do.












I am having a hard time choosing what would be a better blind...a wooden blind or a fabric blind. I think the wooden blind would look cool because it is a smooth surface and it has gaps between it, but I also really like the fabric blinds because I think it could give a cool texture affect after it is all done. If you had this assignment to do what one would you choose?


----------



## Sisco (Nov 4, 2010)

Wow, thumbnails are not enough to tell Can you post an 800x600?

The blinds, while slats are cool, have that line in them for the drawstring which really doesn't add to your photo. Its a distraction.

ANy good side out fences in the area?


----------



## muskokagirl (Nov 4, 2010)




----------



## Sisco (Nov 4, 2010)

Better to see now, but the blind thing still doesn't grab me...while the fence could be incorporated in to your neighborhood?


----------



## muskokagirl (Nov 4, 2010)

I never really thought about doing a fence....that just might take a lot longer though...it is a great idea I must say


----------



## Sisco (Nov 4, 2010)

You have two months!

Being in TO, are you close to the city? You could also incorporate this pup into a billboard, storefront, bench, bus logo etc. The city is limitless!


----------



## muskokagirl (Nov 4, 2010)

A bench is a good idea too, I could even buy one for cheap at walmart and have it in my moms backyard...ah now my mind set has changed lol


----------

